# FMATalk--Register Now!



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a quick note to make sure that everyone knows that although FMATalk is associated with MartialTalk, it does require a separate registration. If you want to have the same username on FMATalk as you do on MartialTalk, it might be wise to register now before it's taken by someone else!

You can reach the site from MartialTalk as the third forum in the Filipino Martial Arts category here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142

-Arnisador
-*FMA*Talk Admin


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

Still some good names to be had...


----------

